# Wie schliesse ich 2 Bildschirme an



## Xzarus (24. Dezember 2004)

So pünktlich zu Weihnachten und einem neuen Flachbildschirm regt sich in mir der Wunsch, doch mal 2 Bildschirme an meinen Pc anzuschliessen, wo doch die Geforce 4 MX das kann 

Jetzt allerdings das Problem... wie schliesse ich zwei Bildhscirme an?
Ich habe mal ein Bild der Anschlüsse beigefügt:






Also mein einer Bildschirm hängt an der JCOM1, der zweite müsste dann ja an JCOM2, allerdings passt der Stecker nicht... also (  das kann man besser ausdrücken, aber halt die Nubsies sind also nach aussen und man muss sie nicht reinstecken wie beim JCOM1 - also ihr wisst schon   ist halt der umgekehrte Stecker).

Wie krieg ich da einen zweiten Bildschirm ran, oder brauch ich nen Adapter oder wie?!

Fröhliche Weihnachten ;-)
Greeetz
xzarus


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Dezember 2004)

> Wie krieg ich da einen zweiten Bildschirm ran, oder brauch ich nen Adapter


Hi,
genau, oder ein entsprechendes Monitorkabel.


----------



## Xzarus (24. Dezember 2004)

ähm...
also brauch ich nen adapter bzw. direkt ein monitorkabel, das an so'n anschluss geht?!

aber da es ja das gleiche anschlusskabel ist, brauch ich wohl n adapter! was wäre das den für einer? also was auf was?


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Dezember 2004)

female auf female (kein Scherz)


----------



## Xzarus (24. Dezember 2004)

aber was für anschlüsse?! also welcher auf welcher?


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Dezember 2004)

da die "Nubsies" nach außen stehen brauchst du den "drüberstecken"  :suspekt:  Stecker und das ist  *female* , damit du dein *male* muß auf der anderen Seite auch ein *female* sein damit du das Monitorkabel (male)  *reinstecken* kannst.
Wow, vielleicht sind ja *neue Worte dabei.* 
mir schwirrt die Birne, adios muchacho


----------



## Xzarus (24. Dezember 2004)

aber laut google sind male female stecker erstmal "definitionslos". es sagt nur aus, dass es ein "stück-gegenstück" adapter ist! ob nun für netzwerkstecke, telefonstecker, parralel zu usb etc.


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Dezember 2004)

mein letzter Versuch
noch einer


----------



## Xzarus (24. Dezember 2004)

*puh* jetzt müsste ich es verstandne haben ;-)

im notfall meld ich mich noch einmal! 
vielen danke!


----------

